#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  會員虛擬角色保護特別法

## 狼王白牙

由於本站性質特殊, 即日起新增以下規定, 並且即刻生效
[*]一. 會員註冊時, 包含暱稱. 頭像  等, 以上為使用者自我認定虛擬角色.

----------


## 狼王白牙

FAQ1:

請問我看到某狼會員頭像很醜, 跟他說: "你的頭像看起來像是豬八戒" , 犯規嗎?

答: 

只要雙方默認就不算, 只要他真的用豬當頭像就不算
但只要該會員用種族歧視或用詞不雅檢舉, 即符合告訴乃論要件.



FAQ2:

有會員說要成立某種族滅殺組, 很明顯他是開玩笑的, 算違規嗎?

答:

只要會員*全體*默認這是可以接受的玩笑就不算
但只要其中有會員以威脅及種族歧視檢舉, 即符合告訴乃論要件



FAQ3:

會員的自畫像, 我說他顏色看起來配色不太對, 身體好像歪掉了, 這樣呢?

答:

這是可以受到公評的事項, 不算.
就算該會員檢舉, 管理者也會駁回此檢舉, 附帶理由是沒有出現侮辱字句.

----------

